# Image Upload Size Limit



## rednec0 (Oct 30, 2014)

I can honestly say in my opinion that such limits are virtually obsolete at this point. I know a number of submissions (including my own) have bypassed the 1280x1280 restriction by doing the "Change Submission File" exploit (Let's face it, it is a benign one). I, as well as a bunch more users, would love to see such restrictions lifted within the near future. I can understand a file size limit (don't go above X-megabytes) but a resolution restriction at this point and time is just plain dumb.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't think it should be lifted, just modified to something like 2000x2000. That is bigger than 1080p, which is currently the standard definition that most people use as far as I know.
But I honestly think that 1280x1280 is good enough, at least for now. What good is a massive resolution if the image is "stretching out of your screen"?


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 16, 2014)

We're working on it https://trello.com/b/SmYk47aD/furaffinity-feature-requests

(See it has been moved from "approved" suggestions to devOps)


----------



## GamerFox (Nov 18, 2014)

Can you also do it so that large commissions won't break tables on mobile devices?


----------

